#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-17
<esmeralda> olis buenas noxes!
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-18
<Daniel> Hola buenas tardes
<Daniel> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo una consulta
<Daniel> soy un usuario novato
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-19
<conejo> hola,que tal podrian ayudarme tengo una duda con ubuntu netbook remix
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-05-15
<Yamato> Hola!!
<Yamato> meMe gustaría saber si me podrían brindar información de como actualizar e instalar todos los repositorios en mi pc es que lo que pasa es que no tengo conección a internet
<Yamato> Me habían dicho de copiar los repositorios y actualizaciones de otra pc pero no se como ejecutarlos en mi pc. Tengo instalado Ubuntu 12.04
